# ID please - lutea?



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Any help with IDing the Crypt in the pictures below would be much appreciated. I bought a few types of Crypts and I think this is lutea, or possibly ciliata.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like C. ciliata.... or maybe some large specimen of pontederiifilia.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the undersides are too green and it has too much substance for pontederiifolia. It looks like a young ciliata.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Another vote for ciliata...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I vote for ciliata, too. 
C. lutea is now considered to be a C. walkeri variety, and will show a lot of brown on the leaves when grown submersed unless the light is very low. If your plant continues to grow green leaves when submersed, then it is definitely not C. lutea.


----------

